# Sewer Squid



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Pulled this 12 footer out this morning. First major root job with the K-1500. Definitely a learning curve versus a drum machine. Very impressed with the performance.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Good job! I call our K-1500 "mankiller," but I guess yours is a rootkiller!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice retrieve. Did you camera they line to see the "root" of the problem?


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

Sweet job.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Will said:


> Nice retrieve. Did you camera they line to see the "root" of the problem?


No my camera is getting repaired. 
This drain line is coming off of a cooling tower/ pump house. This winter we are going to clean the line again and run a camera once the cooling towers are shut down.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Hope you shot that thing after you pulled it out.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

HSI said:


> Pulled this 12 footer out this morning. First major root job with the K-1500. Definitely a learning curve versus a drum machine. Very impressed with the performance.
> 
> 
> View attachment 27132


I always used a 1500 -- Quite a machine, This story I may have mentioned before but i'ts worth a repeat. Friend [another plumber] called up one day and asked if he could use my 1500, no cables just the machine. I said sure, yours crap out? No he said I'm jammed up -- can''t go front or back machine won't turn. I'd like to try two machines [piggy back].
One hour later he was back smile on his face, it worked. The two machines on the one cable gave it enough torque to free it up. Then in reverse he backed out the cables entered again little bit at a time and did clear it without breaking anything or doing excavation.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I always used a 1500 -- Quite a machine, This story I may have mentioned before but i'ts worth a repeat. Friend [another plumber] called up one day and asked if he could use my 1500, no cables just the machine. I said sure, yours crap out? No he said I'm jammed up -- can''t go front or back machine won't turn. I'd like to try two machines [piggy back].
> One hour later he was back smile on his face, it worked. The two machines on the one cable gave it enough torque to free it up. Then in reverse he backed out the cables entered again little bit at a time and did clear it without breaking anything or doing excavation.


Pretty smart plumber. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> I always used a 1500 -- Quite a machine, This story I may have mentioned before but i'ts worth a repeat. Friend [another plumber] called up one day and asked if he could use my 1500, no cables just the machine. I said sure, yours crap out? No he said I'm jammed up -- can''t go front or back machine won't turn. I'd like to try two machines [piggy back].
> One hour later he was back smile on his face, it worked. The two machines on the one cable gave it enough torque to free it up. Then in reverse he backed out the cables entered again little bit at a time and did clear it without breaking anything or doing excavation.


Have you tried hooking it up to a Holehawg? Might have been easier


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Will said:


> Have you tried hooking it up to a Holehawg? Might have been easier


I have yet to see a holehawg big enough to accept 1 1/8" cable..


----------



## plumber101us (Feb 25, 2013)

have used a K-1500 hundred for years and this is the reason I love them unless the pipe is collapsed it can and will get through anything and this is a good example


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> I have yet to see a holehawg big enough to accept 1 1/8" cable..


You have to have adapter, and its 1.25" cable, not 1 1/8".....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Will said:


> You have to have adapter, and its 1.25" cable, not 1 1/8".....


If you say so...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Wouldn't base my opinion on pirate Chinese company....


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, cause I've never run a 1500.

I'm just still amazed you suggest hooking a holehawg on the cable... 

1 1/4 or 1 1/8 regardless I've run 100s of sewer lines with a 1500 and the last thing id like to do is hold on to a holehawg while the cable gets wrap up around my arm. 

Unless your holehawg is clutch driven that's retarded...


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

That's where experience comes in. Sectional cable behaves different than cable in a drum machine. I'll post some pics of my drill, but I use electric eel cable, not Ridgid style.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I used a ridgid 300 on its side to break a 7/8 cable loose when I got it stuck with a k-60


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Will said:


> That's where experience comes in. Sectional cable behaves different than cable in a drum machine. I'll post some pics of my drill, but I use electric eel cable, not Ridgid style.


Experience... What's that?

Your right I haven't been running sectionals and drum machines for the last 10 years...


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Interesting comments on sectional cables and machines. I have a k60 and have only used it twice. Most differently a learning curve going from drum type to sectionals


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Experience... What's that?
> 
> Your right I haven't been running sectionals and drum machines for the last 10 years...


Quit being a smartass.. There are quite a few folks turning big cables with drills and getting results. You're right about the danger aspect, that's why the right rpm's and switching to a shorter cable length before attacking a stoppage full bore are important. Just because you haven't tried doesn't mean it hasn't been done.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Quit being a smartass.. .


Lol

No


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I use the drill all the time. I even do it on a roof. Not dangerous at all. I'm using Electric Eel 1.25" sectional cable though, which is 8' in length, not 15' like the Ridgid 1.25" sectional. 

I wouldn't recommend running 15' sections of Ridgid style cable with a drill, but to get a cable unstuck, it would be prefect. Some folks will never learn I guess.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

JK949 said:


> Quit being a smartass.. There are quite a few folks turning big cables with drills and getting results. You're right about the danger aspect, that's why the right rpm's and switching to a shorter cable length before attacking a stoppage full bore are important. Just because you haven't tried doesn't mean it hasn't been done.


Also never said it hasn't been done..

Just said it was retarded if it was running full lengths of cable, and you and him agreed.

Don't get your panties in a wad.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Also never said it hasn't been done..
> 
> Just said it was retarded if it was running full lengths of cable, and you and him agreed.
> 
> Don't get your panties in a wad.


Reason I don't recommend the Ridgid style sectional is because it doesn't self feed like the Electric Eel does.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Rock on.. 

Ill stick with my K-60


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Will said:


> I use the drill all the time. I even do it on a roof. Not dangerous at all. I'm using Electric Eel 1.25" sectional cable though, which is 8' in length, not 15' like the Ridgid 1.25" sectional.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend running 15' sections of Ridgid style cable with a drill, but to get a cable unstuck, it would be prefect. Some folks will never learn I guess.


I'd love to see the look on the face of the workmans comp. adjuster when you explain that to him.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I'd love to see the look on the face of the workmans comp. adjuster when you explain that to him.


Quit being a smartass..

Lol


----------

